# GE Profile not working



## MeggM (Jun 11, 2013)

We have a GE Profile, bottom mount freezer, refrigerator, 9 years old.  On Saturday it started making a funny noise.  It also smelled funny inside, almost a burning type smell.  
We turned it off, removed the contents, cleaned well behind the unit.  We took the back panel off, cleaned all inside there.  Left it unplugged for over 24 hours.  We plugged it back in and seemed to start cooling.  Today, the freezer is cold, fridge is not.

Anything else we can try?  
Is it worth calling a GE repairman in at a cost of $100 (or something like that) to look at it or are the odds that the entire fridge needs replacing?  If I need to replace the fridge I'd rather save the money I'd spend on a service call and put it towards a new fridge.

Thanks in advance,
MeggM


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi,



> We have a GE Profile, bottom mount freezer, refrigerator, 9 years old



Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php



> We took the back panel off, cleaned all inside there. Left it unplugged for over 24 hours. We plugged it back in and seemed to start cooling.



How long ago?



> Today, the freezer is cold, fridge is not



Evaporator fan motor not working, frost build up blocking the cold air are common trouble makers.
http://www.applianceaid.com/refrigerator-not-cold-enough.php



> Is it worth calling a GE repairman



*I* wouldn't replace anything without first know what is wrong and what is needed to repair the old one first....then you can make an educated decision.

jeff.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jun 12, 2013)

Great advice Jeff.

The websites in your signature bar are very good as well.  Good to see a real appliance pro on here and I will probably be hitting you up for some information as well.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 12, 2013)

WindowsonWashington said:
			
		

> Great advice Jeff.
> 
> The websites in your signature bar are very good as well.  Good to see a real appliance pro on here and I will probably be hitting you up for some information as well.



Yep, we're lucky to have Jeff share his time with us. He's been a great resource to many on House Repair Talk.


----------



## Chris (Jul 9, 2013)

Samuel, What did they help you with?


----------

